# Ford : Escort 1998 Ford Escort ELECTRIC Vehicle Car EV Low Reserve!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $200.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Oct-29-2009 17:01:02 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $6,000.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

